# I don't know what to do...



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I have been hemming and hawing all week about what direction I should take my goat herd... I've worked ultra hard for the last 5+ years to build a herd of top notch Nubians that will not only milk very heavily (FF's milk 1 gallon a day; senior does milk 1.5 to 2 gallons per day), but will do well in shows, and milk for a long period of time. This is the first year where I feel really comfortable with where my herd is, quality wise. I have bloodlines that include Lakeshore, Saada, Kastdemur's, Royal Cedars, Six-M-Galaxy, and even a bit of C/F. I've put all this time and effort into the herd, and have invested well over $3k in just breeding stock. My dream was always to show them, and use their milk in a raw milk herdshare program. 

Now part of me wants to downscale everything and go back to having just a pair or trio...

I'm getting ready to move out and start my own farm; knowing that, I have to face the facts that showing goats is just not feasible for me right now. I have always wanted to get my girls in the ring and start competing, but with running my own farm, working full time, and teaching on the weekends, there is absolutely NO way I could go to goat shows. 
The dairy herdshare program has also slowly been failing as well. Oregon law is that I can only have one dairy species on the property, and right now I currently have two. So while this would be fine if the milk was for personal use, it's making life very difficult since I am trying to sell herdshares. That, and the fact that there's really no interest in goat milk right now... I have people lined up and waiting for available cow shares, but right now all my goat milk is going to my meat chickens. 

So here I am with this herd of high quality animals that are bringing in no profit, save for the yearly kid crop, but we all know that selling kids is a rather erratic market; sometimes they sell like hotcakes for the price we want, other times we can barely give them away. 

I'm also trying to build a good flock of sheep, but all the money that could go to buying sheep, has to go to buying expensive alfalfa hay, and equally spendy grain for the goats. 

I'm getting worn down with all this... Part of me misses having just a friendly pair/trio for my own personal use, but my conscience feels guilty about going back to that. All my hard work, and now I want to downsize???? 

Advice? Thoughts? Opinions? Should I keep going with what I have, or should I back off to a personal herd?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Know when to move on. Know when to cut your losses. Do what is best for you. If you are worn down and some major life changes are going to be happening, then do what will work best for you. Some of the best advice I got was to not be afraid to cut losses or move on from something. Small business survives when you are willing to do that. I am now pretty quick to make decisions about things so that if there is a money loss, I can keep that to a minimum if I move on rather than hang on to something.

When I mean a quick decision, I don't mean to make a rash decision. You do need to think things through. But 2 years from now, don't be still hemming and hawing about it. Think it through, make the best decision on what will make money and move on. In the end, you have to decide on what will make money for you and what won't.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My mom was into lists. When she was trying to decide which of two different new cars to buy, she made a pro and con list. One car had a few more pros (like more comfortable seat belts) and in the end that is the car she bought. Maybe a pro and con (or pick your catagories) list would help you. Anything that will help you think things through so you can make the best decision for yourself. Whatever you end up deciding, do not dwell on "what if's". Make up your mind and move on.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would downsize if you would enjoy it more. You aren't going back on all your hard work -- in the end you bred quality dairy goats that were an accent to their breed. :thumb:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If goats are a "hobby" and mostly "pay" for themselves, and it's fun, fine. But, if you are trying to make a living at it, you have to know when to "cut your loses". You'll know...when it becomes a "job"...when you start feeling like "wow, I could have bought this...instead I had to buy hay for the goats". When you start thinking you may have to "get rid of" (I hate that expression) the goats, then it's time to "rehome" them.

It's OK. Someone will benefit from your hard work. If I were you, I would choose homes that will be able to show them...then...at least your herd name will be on some nicely bred animals that win at show!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

is it possible for you to get someone else thats interested in your goats? if so, maybe you could find someone to sorta buy in....i purchased some new girls yesterday from a breeder that had a partner...we arranged a time to meet at the farm... and both of the partners were there with me..Neither one of them made any deals without talking with the other...and finally the deal that we negotiated was approved by both partners....Kinda made me think that maybe if i could find the right person ...i may consider a partnership some day as well... Just a thought! Its your life....MAKE THE BEST OF IT AND TRY TO BE HAPPY!!!! Thats what REALLY MATTERS!!! NO REGRETS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

fd123 said:


> is it possible for you to get someone else thats interested in your goats? if so, maybe you could find someone to sorta buy in....i purchased some new girls yesterday from a breeder that had a partner...we arranged a time to meet at the farm... and both of the partners were there with me..Neither one of them made any deals without talking with the other...and finally the deal that we negotiated was approved by both partners....Kinda made me think that maybe if i could find the right person ...i may consider a partnership some day as well... Just a thought! Its your life....MAKE THE BEST OF IT AND TRY TO BE HAPPY!!!! Thats what REALLY MATTERS!!! NO REGRETS!!!!!!!!!


I will warn you that partnerships are tough. As long as things are going well, no problems. But you will find out how good that partnership is when an animal is sick and one person wants to spend money on the vet and the other one doesn't.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

You didn't waste your time at all, you set out to accomplish something and you did it. You should be very proud of yourself. If your ready to step down and pass your info and goats on to someone else there is no shame in that. You need to do whats best for you!! Good luck!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Will you have time in the near future to show your girls? How long will you be teaching on the weekends? and instead of selling herdshares what about selling soap or lotions instead? That way you can freeze the milk and use it later-
I gave my herd away after a divorce 2 years ago-I never dreamt that I would find a new man and have a farm again in a year and a half-If I had known I could have had my herd cared for at a friends and I would have them back. They were no where near the quality of your herd but they were speical to me and very good milkers!
Just some more to think about-I dont wish you to think 'what if" like i have
Good luck with what ever you decide-It Sounds like you are a very busy person~ I dont know how you do it all!
Best wishes


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone! :hug: After reading y'all's advice, and doing some more "hemming and hawing", I've decided not to do anything rash *yet*.  I have however dried up a few of my milkers, and already that has really helped things. I think I just need a break; it's hard enough milking a herd of goats, but when you are crazy enough to add a second lactating species (cows) it really fills your day up! I think once next year's kid crop had arrived, then I will either thin the herd slightly, or I will invest in a 4-goat milking machine! I think I will also be a bit pickier on who stays in the herd and who goes... I have quite a few gorgeous show girls, but they are bad tempered brats. A lot of these goats I have weren't chosen for their temperaments, but for their conformation/pedigrees, and now I'm regretting it a little bit... I'm ready to at least scale back to a friendly herd! It may also be time to just think about switching breeds. I've been secretly admiring the Oberhaslis for 4 years now, and I've always told myself that when my Nubians had reached a good level of quality then I would allow myself to get a breeding trio from the Ober-Boerd herd.  And seeing as I'm finally comfortable with the Nubian stock I have now, maybe it's finally time to think about the next phase! It might be nice to have a calmer breed for a change anyway... 

Writing all of this out and hearing from y'all has helped me so much.  This feels doable...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Definitely scale to a friendly herd! Our best milker was very stressful ... as soon as she was rehomed, suddenly we all enjoyed the herd so much more.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I understand feeling overwhelmed. A couple weeks ago I was all alone for an entire week. My ranch partner had to attend to family business and had a doctor appt. in the big city, leaving me to care for our 6 goats who have to be kept apart (3 older bullies, one special needs victim, and twins being bottle fed 3 times a day). By the end of the week I was exhausted, plus I over did it and woke up with a lot of muscle pain. He has some very manipulative/self-centered friends/family members who would love it if he just moved back there and was at their beck and call, and I didn't want to take any chances so I called him up and let him know how I was feeling. I only accepted the youngest 3 because he was here to help. He got back home late that night and just having the pressure off of me to do EVERYTHING helped tremendously. Based on that experience we have made some plans. First, if we get another call from a rancher offering us another free abandoned kid, we are buying one of those self bottle feeders. I am so tired of being tied down because kids need to be fed milk. Second, building a 2nd goat enclosure has been bumped up on our to do list, which is very long. I'm glad you are taking mini-steps to solving your problems. Winter is a good time to just relax and look around and contemplate what needs to be done to make your life fun again. Rash decisions can lead to regrets.


----------

